# Shedding Eskie puppy



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

My American Eskimo is 14 weeks old and he's shedding a lot. After holding him for 5 mins, you will be covered in white fur. :doh: I wasn't expecting him to start shedding so early, but he has! He still has his puppy coat, so what type of brush/comb/deshedding tool do I use? I was not prepared for his shedding, so I have been using a normal rat tail human comb to comb him every day. Is it normal for a puppy to shed so much so young?


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know my Husky started to blow his coat early this year because of the weather. I would give your pup & nice bath in Furminator De-Shedding Shampoo, then towel dry, & brush her when fully dry with a furminator brush (lightly) - I also bought a rubber brush & I brush him daily (against the fur) to get some extra out. He's doing fine now.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I would NOT use a furminator on a eskie. get a slicker, a undercoat rake and greyhound comb.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Instead of waiting for your pup to dry to brush try brushing or combing every few minutes until pup is completely dry. Oodles of fuzz will fly in the transition between almost dry and dry. Agree about the furminator, use something else.


----------



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Unfortunately, my pup HATES baths! So, it's difficult bathe him often.. I've seen this "shedding blade" that looks like a thin serrated piece of metal looped around. Will that work on an American Eskimo? Also, I've noticed a powdery white residue on the comb after combing him out. Does anyone know what/why that might be?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

You don't want to use anything that will cut his coat because after you have done it a few times and it grows back it will look uneven and horrible. Wetting him down with a towel or water bottle a bit and putting a rake to him would be pretty effective in getting that loose undercoat to come out, even dry with a slicker and a rake is better then a furminator. Bath and then a blast dry at a groomers and getting them to get his coat out would be most effective. Then it's easy to keep on top of it once they have got most of it out for you. Im not an expert so Groomers feel free to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

Wetting him down and brushing sounds like a good idea. Is a rake still a good idea? He is an American Eskimo puppy and he hasn't grown his adult coat yet, so basically he's all undercoat?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

eaticecream said:


> Thanks for the replies! Unfortunately, my pup HATES baths! So, it's difficult bathe him often.. I've seen this "shedding blade" that looks like a thin serrated piece of metal looped around. Will that work on an American Eskimo? Also, I've noticed a powdery white residue on the comb after combing him out. Does anyone know what/why that might be?


 Because he is difficult to bathe, means you should be bathing him every two weeks or more NOW while he is young and small. Its only going to get worse as he gets older. You must teach him acceptable behavior for bathing now, just as you would teach him anything else. He is going to shed year round, all his life. Using proper tools and keeping him clean and on a good diet will help, but you will always have white hair all over you.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

eaticecream said:


> Thanks for the replies! Unfortunately, my pup HATES baths! So, it's difficult bathe him often.. I've seen this "shedding blade" that looks like a thin serrated piece of metal looped around. Will that work on an American Eskimo? Also, I've noticed a powdery white residue on the comb after combing him out. Does anyone know what/why that might be?


And the white powdery residue is likely dander.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Your pup is SUPER cute! There are ways to train cats to tolerate a bath, I imagine you can do the same with a puppy! I like this method - I imagine it would work for dogs since it is just desensitization, but maybe someone else has a better idea.

We also get the best results with Snowball by using an old yogurt container to get him wet and rinse him (instead of the shower head/sprayer). If you don't already have one, I highly recommend a non-slip rubber tub mat, even if you only use it when you bathe the dog. They're relatively cheap (<$10), prevent the dog from sliding around, and make it feel more secure in the tub.



> Thanks for the replies! Unfortunately, my pup HATES baths! So, it's difficult bathe him often.. I've seen this "shedding blade" that looks like a thin serrated piece of metal looped around.


We were recommended one of those for our eskie, along with an undercoat rake, a wide-toothed comb and a slicker brush.


----------

